# Wed 3-5 Report Russian Freighter and Heron



## cmc_joe (Feb 26, 2008)

Went out early to the RF and spent about 4 or 5 hours there. Could not keep the Red Snapper off the bait. Caught at least a dozen or more all between 17" and 20". Also caught 1 Laneand a short Gag. Just before we moved my brother got spooled by something. Just ripped the 20lb mono right of the reel. Never even got it to pause. He was fishing on the bottom with cut bonito.

Moved over the the Heron.Missed the wreck by about 50 feet to the north and really didn't feel like pulling the anchor and resetting it. Spent about an hour there and the only thing caught was anice bull red by my brother. 35" 22lbs. 

He about cried when I told him it had to go back.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSC03169.jpg">

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/DSC03170.jpg">


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report. If you can cleat your anchor off on the side away from the spot the boat will slide over to the wreck without reanchoring. That is interesting about being spooled with the bonito off of the bottom. I do know sharks love to munch on bonito. Did you catch the bonito or just take out a frozen one?


----------



## cmc_joe (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. The bonito was frozen from outcast


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I landed a large barracuda off that wreck last season about 5' long, there were lots of bobosand small red snapper when I fished it late last season.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report.:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report:clap

Cut bonita is the way to go


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good report Thanks


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

those fish you never see always keep you going back for more!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

> *yucarenow (3/9/2008)*those fish you never see always keep you going back for more!


Ain't thatthe damnable truth of it...:clap


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

had something completely take me to school on the frieghter about 3 weeks ago. had a large live bait on the bottom and was using 80# power pro on a stiff rod. got it up a couple feet but it started creeping line off back towards the bottom. i screwed up and tried to pump the rod. it got in the wreck and won. figure it was a big grouper, it only wanted to go down and in the wreck, had a 9/0 pen rod completely noodled over. o well theres anouther story to get someone to go back!! good luck


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

I had that same thing happen a few weeks ago out there. I was using 100 lb power pro on a 6/0 rod n reel and I bout got ripped out of the boat and nevver could get any ground on the fish. Beat the crap out of me and thank god my buddy was there to grab my belt cause i would have been going over the side if it wasn't for him. whatever it was broke me off on the wreck after after like 20 minutes of wrestling what ever it was. wish I could have gotten a gander at the beast.


----------

